# IRON RANCH VINTAGE BIKE SWAP - SATURDAY SEPT. 6th !!



## iron ranch swapper (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't miss the 10th annual Iron Ranch Vintage Bicycle Swap and Whizzer Ride in the  
Portland, OR / Vancouver, WA area. Follow the link below to our website for 
more details, directions and pics of previous meets. While you're there, sign up for our email list ! This one day event starts at sunrise and the Whizzers roll out at 1 p.m. Come Early - Stay Late !! 

http://home.comcast.net/~bikeswap


----------



## iron ranch swapper (Aug 19, 2008)

*Iron Ranch Swap - Saturday Sept. 6th !*

Don't miss the 10th annual Iron Ranch Vintage Bicycle Swap and Whizzer Ride in the Portland, OR / Vancouver, WA area. Follow the link below to our website for more details, directions and pics of previous meets. While you're there, sign up for our email list ! This one day event starts at sunrise and the Whizzers roll out at 1 p.m. Come Early - Stay Late !! 

http://home.comcast.net/~bikeswap


----------



## iron ranch swapper (Sep 1, 2008)

*Iron Ranch Swap - This Saturday !*

This Saturday !!! See You There !!


----------



## iron ranch swapper (Sep 2, 2008)

Iron Ranch Swap Is This Saturday ... September 6th !!


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Sep 3, 2008)

I will be there!


----------



## iron ranch swapper (Sep 4, 2008)

THIS SATURDAY !! Click the link below for directions and pics from previous
swaps. Hope to see some new faces there !!

http://home.comcast.net/~bikeswap


----------



## floridasfavson (Sep 10, 2008)

I ended up going to the show. Saw some really kool bikes and whizzers. I took a few pics and will try to post them soon. I also picked up a late 40's Shelby so I was happy. Plus, the BBQ was excellent!!!


----------

